# Plant ID Needed - Locally Collected



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

This is a locally collected plant near my parents. I also picked up two other plants (one is a type of grass, the other I don't think is aquatic).

The plant was growing very close to shore, some plants were completely submerged and others emerse. This one was half submerged and half emersed, also the healthiest looking one. I've had it for about two weeks and not only is it surviving, it's thriving. At first it was only a few inches tall and now it is nearly out of the water in my 10g. The dying leaves I think were the emersed ones. They've been removed.

Any clue as to what this is? It's pretty attractive as the tops are starting to get a pink hue to them.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

looks like ludwiga repens to me.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

Ludwiga repens:


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Thanks. I thought it 'might' Ludwigia Repens but wasn't sure. That stuff was growing all over the place.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's _Ludwigia palustris_ (no capital P). _L. repens_ doesn't grow that far north.

I've seen _L. palustris_ grow with narrow leaves like that but only in the wild. They become wider in culture. A very easy way to identify the plant is to look for flowers in the summer; _L. palustris_ flowers have no petals and are very inconspicuous.

Range maps for both can be found here:
Name Search Results | USDA PLANTS

P.S. I have my doubts that the plant in aquaspot's photo is repens.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Thank you for the correction Cavan. I take it this plant is rather easy to grow? Propagate by clippings as well?

I almost like it more than my Rotala indica......almost


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, it's a very easy plant to grow. It's featured in the Plant Finder.

About R. indica....
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=39&category=genus&spec=Rotala


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

Can all of these Ludwigia be grown submersed?

Bill


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes.


----------

